# how i can hold conversation with girls?



## weallburninhell (Dec 26, 2019)

how to keep conversation with girl without showing ioi?


----------



## ShredPill (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 26, 2019)

Talking to girls is the same as talking to guys, just find out what interest or hobbies they enjoy and then proceed to ask them questions about their hobby, and casually pick on them for being a girl, girls are not meant to be taken serious, they are silly and emotional so dont ever bring up serious topics with them

Also if a girl acts uninterested in talking to you, it's because.... she is, just walk away


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 26, 2019)

Talk to them about what Einstein really meant when he said that everything is relative


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 26, 2019)

Don't think too hard, just say the words and keep it simple.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 26, 2019)

Be chad and you wont need to care how you act


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 26, 2019)

help me out bro, idk what to say to women. They always run away because of my personality and how bad I am with words


----------



## FrothySolutions (Dec 26, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> View attachment 205746



Me and the FORD Technique

"How's your family?"
"...Good?"
"Any kids? Are you married?"
"No."
"What do you do for a living?"
"Nothing interesting."
"What do you do for fun?"
"Nothing."
"What do you WANT to do???"
"I dunno."


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 26, 2019)

*Just talk to girls bro *


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 26, 2019)

A conversation isn't an interview... Ask her questions and if she answers them and offers nothing back, just leave


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 26, 2019)

Just hold frame bro and be confident bro i swear bro


----------



## Greeicy (Dec 26, 2019)

If you're talking to a girl and she doesn't sound enthusiastic or make an effort to carry the conversation (asks you back, occasionally chuckles, etc...) then she's probably hoping you'd stfu. All girls i talk to try to carry the conversation, especially IRL. Girls are actually very talkative and can't just stay quiet like males.


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Dec 26, 2019)

If your still young be playful and take everything lightly if they try to tease you just go along with it depending on what it is they will realize that you dont care. Treat them like shit and tease them flirtingly but dont offend them they will never forget that shit and your chances are practically ruined


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 27, 2019)

be a chad.


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 27, 2019)

Be attractive


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 27, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> View attachment 205773
> 
> help me out bro, idk what to say to women. They always run away because of my personality and how bad I am with words


Too bad that will never happen


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 27, 2019)

_*If u think that being GL alone will make all the job than u are fucking retarded and delusional ngl*_


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 27, 2019)

If she likes you everything will come naturally. This ain’t some aspie cope but plain truth. My ex is 10x more NT than me yet on our first day I definitely talked more than her (I’m practically NT in one on one interactions). And to everything I said she just listened and giggled.

If she has feelings for you just talk about trivial things in your life and the conversation will keep going smoothly.


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 27, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> My ex is 10x more NT than me yet on our first day I definitely talked more than her (I’m practically NT in one on one interactions). And to everything I said she just listened and giggled.


Fucking same bro
why she left u ? let me guess ......


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 27, 2019)

bassfreak said:


> Fucking same bro
> why she left u ? let me guess ......


Actually I made no effort to save our relationship because of the blackpill. I was never satisfied with our sex due to her mediocre body, and deep down I knew the reason why I was with her was because I’m not a chad (even if she has a good face and personality). She definitely felt that and said she’s not good enough for me / I didn’t care about her anymore and then I just let her go.

Was I sad? Not really. If I really was then it was because of my non chad status.


----------



## Mousei (Dec 27, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> View attachment 205773
> 
> help me out bro, idk what to say to women. They always run away because of my personality and how bad I am with words


I showed this photo to my female coworker and she said he was ugly because she says that masculine jaws are ugly on men.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 27, 2019)

i don’t even know tbh. i just talk to them like i talk to guys but in a _slightly _more playful and “masculine”/patronizing way.


----------



## jodanielle (Dec 27, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> View attachment 205746


finna talk to bitches about f-150s and their dreams


headass


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 27, 2019)

With bitches, u cannot bring up serious topics. 

You have to be playful, tease them, if you get close play with their hair, etc.

Remember, they are mentally children.


----------



## Memeito (Jan 1, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> Me and the FORD Technique
> 
> "How's your family?"
> "...Good?"
> ...


That means she doesn't like you, I encountered myself these kind of answers many times, she's not gonna start to talk about her hobbies or dreams to keep the conversation going, she just wants you to leave, but doesn't want to be impolite, so she will just give you these conversation ender answers, leaving you with nothing to discuss...


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 1, 2020)

Memeito said:


> That means she doesn't like you, I encountered myself these kind of answers many times, she's not gonna start to talk about her hobbies or dreams to keep the conversation going, she just wants you to leave, but doesn't want to be impolite, so she will just give you these conversation ender answers, leaving you with nothing to discuss...



No, that's how I talk to people when they try the FORD Technique on me.


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 1, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> View attachment 205773
> 
> help me out bro, idk what to say to women. They always run away because of my personality and how bad I am with words


rip tillman pat


----------



## cardiologist (Jan 1, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> Talk to them about what Einstein really meant when he said that everything is relative


Literally High IQ


----------



## Memeito (Jan 1, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> No, that's how I talk to people when they try the FORD Technique on me.


Why, do you want to get rid of them?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 1, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> With bitches, u cannot bring up serious topics.
> 
> You have to be playful, tease them, if you get close play with their hair, etc.
> 
> Remember, they are mentally children.


I wish women were more mature.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 1, 2020)

Memeito said:


> Why, do you want to get rid of them?



Those are just the honest answers. I have no hobbies or interests. My family is boring, my job is boring, why should I talk about them? I have nothing to say about my family or job.


----------



## Notorious (Jan 1, 2020)

Blue Eyes: Just respond to eye contact and say something.

Brown Eyes: Know what you want to say before approaching someone. Don't have a date as a goal if you want to get better at conversation. If you are at an office, ask them how their work is going (easy to get an answer, then go from there, maybe ask them if they need help if they say they got lots to do). School? What course you going etc. Anything really, don't go too personal on first conversation. Be happy if you get 1 piece of information like what they do during the day is good enough of a start tbh.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 1, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Actually I made no effort to save our relationship because of the blackpill. I was never satisfied with our sex due to her mediocre body, and deep down I knew the reason why I was with her was because I’m not a chad (even if she has a good face and personality). She definitely felt that and said she’s not good enough for me / I didn’t care about her anymore and then I just let her go.
> 
> Was I sad? Not really. If I really was then it was because of my non chad status.


did u mog her?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 1, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> did u mog her?


Face no, body yes


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 1, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Face no, body yes


what would u rate her and your psl? and was she black?


----------



## rawdogprince (Jan 1, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> Those are just the honest answers. I have no hobbies or interests. My family is boring, my job is boring, why should I talk about them? I have nothing to say about my family or job.


most legit post of the year


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 1, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> most legit post of the year



So far, the year just started. Lemme know if this post gets dethroned.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2020)

Just talk about alienation of literature in post colonialist movement or Copenhagen interpretation


----------



## Memeito (Jan 2, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> Those are just the honest answers. I have no hobbies or interests. My family is boring, my job is boring, why should I talk about them? I have nothing to say about my family or job.


Wow, that's sad...
You should like get some hobbies, spend more time with your family, do some more exciting things.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 2, 2020)

Memeito said:


> Wow, that's sad...
> You should like get some hobbies, spend more time with your family, do some more exciting things.



I do spend time with my family, lots of time. It's just they aren't interesting enough to talk about.


----------



## LOST (Jan 2, 2020)

Talk
When you get bored of the shit they are talking about/they are not talking at all...just leave

if you wanna pursue pussy, LOOK IF A GIRL IS INTO GIVING YOU PUSSY, if she is not, look for other girl


----------

